# Mafia 2 Grafikfehler



## Febrezi (11. November 2012)

Hi Leute!
Sorry, dass ich zu einem relativ alten Spiel poste, aber ich krieg bald die Krise. Hab schon Google durchwühlt, aber nix hilfreiches gefunden.
Ich wollte mal wieder Mafi 2 spielen und habs normal bei Steam installiert und die DLC's runtergeladen. Nachdem ich ein neues Spiel angefangen habe habe ich immer wieder sehr schlimmes Texturflimmern. Es sieht aus wie große weiße Blitze.
Hab eine Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 mit Catalyst 12.11b Treiber unter Win7 64bit. Desweiteren hab ich einen Intel C2Q 9550 und 8GB DDR2RAM
Hab auch schon versucht ältere Grafiktreiber zu starten, das Problem bleibt aber. Liegts am letzten Patch für Mafia oder kann man es irgendwie beheben?

Viele Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Crysisheld (11. November 2012)

Hallo, 

ist deine Grafikkarte übertaktet? Wenn ja, stell mal wieder die Standardtaktung ein. Ansonsten betreibe das Spiel im Fenstermodus, dann sollten die Grafikfehler weg sein (Ist eine offizielle Problemhilfe von 2K) Oder Probier mal die VSync Einstellung an/aus zu stellen.


----------



## gurkenkanone (14. Dezember 2012)

Habe das gleiche Problem, weiß denn keiner Rat?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2012)

was hast Du denn für ne Grafikkarte? AKtuellste Treiber installiert?


----------

